# Stock Incoming



## Gizmo (4/8/15)

Kuro Coilers 2.0mm, 2.5mm, 3mm Re-stock
Coil Master Kits
RDA O-Rings 5 Pack ( Replacement o-rings for all types of atomizers )
Vape Bands 3D Embossed
Kanthal Wire Re-stock
Clapton Wire 32 wrapped 24G
Needle Bottles 30ML
Turbo RDA V2
Mutation X V5 Re-Stock
Mini Goblin
iStick 100W
IPV 4S
YY360 40W
Smok TFV4 Full Kit
WISMEC Presa 40W
Aspire Triton
Black Subtank Mini
Cloupor GT
Subox Mini White
V2 Subtank RBA Base
SnowWolf Re-Stock

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Noddy (4/8/15)

Hi @Gizmo any idea on when the TFV4 will arrive? Will you also get replacement coils for TFV4?


----------



## MiffyPuff (4/8/15)

Subtank Mini's in black have arrived and so have the Cloupor GT's

PS  you spelt incoming wrong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (4/8/15)

Gizmo said:


> Kuro Coilers 2.0mm, 2.5mm, 3mm Re-stock
> Coil Master Kits
> RDA O-Rings 5 Pack ( Replacement o-rings for all types of atomizers )
> Vape Bands 3D Embossed
> ...



nice selection of incoming products


----------



## Gizmo (4/8/15)

Noddy said:


> Hi @Gizmo any idea on when the TFV4 will arrive? Will you also get replacement coils for TFV4?



It shipping next week  so late next week or the week after we will have stock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/8/15)

MiffyPuff said:


> Subtank Mini's in black have arrived and so have the Cloupor GT's
> 
> PS  you spelt incoming wrong


and "Mini Globin"


----------



## Gizmo (5/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> and "Mini Globin"



LOL okay okay, spelling is not my strong point. Fixed


----------



## Average vapor Joe (5/8/15)

This stock definitely seems exiting


----------



## huffnpuff (5/8/15)

Are you ever going to bring in iSub coils? You've been selling the Innokin combo sets for a while now with no coils to back them up


----------



## Gizmo (5/8/15)

Yes isub coils too

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Elwin (5/8/15)

Jimmy the juice man Crème Brûlée 6MG?? Will you be getting stock


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/8/15)

Elwin said:


> Jimmy the juice man Crème Brûlée 6MG?? Will you be getting stock



Hi Elwin

WE will not be restocking these which is why they are on special. They were not big sellers unfortunately.


----------

